# GWT Problem



## simcon94 (21. Sep 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe ein GWT EXT Problem. Und zwar.
Ich wollte eine ComboBox und ein Button in einer Reihe machen. So wie bei FileUpload.
Irgendiw bekomme ich das ganze nicht hin.
Das ganze sollte auf einem TabItem sein. Ich habe es schon mit einem HorizontalPanel probiert. Da hatte ich zwar die ComboBox und der Button in einer Reihe, nur war die Bezeichnung der ComboBox verschwunden. Nun habe ich das ganze mit :

```
LayoutContainer main = new LayoutContainer();  
main.setLayout(new ColumnLayout());  

LayoutContainer left = new LayoutContainer();  
LayoutContainer right = new LayoutContainer();
```
erstellt. left für die ComboBox und right für den Button.
So weit so gut.
Wenn ich nun das ganze Compeliere (Compile/Browse im GWT Dialog) ist weder noch die ComboBox noch der Button zu sehen.
Was genau passiert da?

Greetz


----------



## maki (21. Sep 2009)

*verschoben*


----------



## Geeeee (21. Sep 2009)

Du hast aber schon main.add(left) etc. gemacht?


----------



## simcon94 (21. Sep 2009)

Klar.

```
main.add(left, new ColumnData(0.26));  
    main.add(right, new ColumnData(0.25));
```


----------



## simcon94 (21. Sep 2009)

Komischer Weise, oder besser gesagt Gott Sei Dank hat es sich erledigt.
Ich habe unter der ComboBox und dem Button noch was dazu ge"add"et.
Jetzt erscheint es......
:toll::toll::toll:


----------

